# Alabama will repeat as National Champs.



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Roll Tide, y'all!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pffft!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

who cares :O•-:


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> who cares :O•-:


Obvious response from a local.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought you were more objective than that fatty. They luck out on a few early plays against a fair opponent in rebuilding and you arrive at that conclusion? You are almost as bad as coyoteslayer proclaiming conference dominance after a shellacking of a JC team. :mrgreen: 
They did look good, but just like the Y beating the Okies a few years ago as the first game of the season it is hard to know how good the losing team really is, Okies ended up being way overrated in the preseason.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Roll Tide, y'all!


Ok, I'll bite. I thought the red bubba tide looked pretty good this weekend. Michigan's Denard Robinson may be overrated as a QB when up against an athletic D, but Bama's offense was solid and yes, you guys will be contenders this year. Lots of football to be played, however.

Enough about that though. What about the local teams? That's what we'll be at each others throats over this fall anyway.  My take.

1. Utah; Defense looked great, Offense was vanilla but adequate for a warm-up opponent. Hard to draw conclusions.

2. BYU, surprising to me, the defense looked great. Offense wasn't too bad either. They had the most impressive win of the week. The rivalry game will be a good one. Cougarfans might have a happy autumn this year.

3. Utah state. Didn't watch the game, but all appeared well. This Friday ought to be pretty good too. My wife, the Aggie grad hates the new helmets and uni's though.

Thoughts?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll not disagree on that. They'll play USC, and it will be a much better game than last year. 

In all reality, there are less than 10 teams that have a shot at the national title. And the four team play off will not change that. And sad to say, no local schools are in that mix. So it goes.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My take is that all three local teams will have winning seasons. None will go undefeated. 

1. Utah will get beaten by some teams with strong defenses.

2. Riley Nelson was still trying to throw across his body. He just can't seem to get it in his head that those throws get intercepted. Nelson has a ton of heart, but he will lose some games for the Cougars with his dumb decisions. 
Also, I don't know why it would surprise anyone that BYU's defense was stout. They were the #15 defense in the country last year. They played one bad game: Utah. Heck, even in that loss to TCU the Cougar defense held pretty stout. Dang Riley Nelson tossing the ball to defenders every time he turned around just killed them! Five freaking turnovers? Two picks in the red zone??? You're killing me, Riley. Seriously... 

3. Chuckie Keaton looked All-World. He is just an awesome athlete and the Aggies are lucky to have him. USU will lose some games just because they don't have the depth or all around talent that the other two schools have. It would not surprise me one bit to see the Aggies beat BYU or perhaps even Utah.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

War Eagle! And sadly bama looks good


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

UtahJax said:


> War Eagle! And sadly bama looks good


You poor, poor barner.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Roll Tide, y'all!
> ...


I mostly agree with your analysis. I think Utah will upset USC because USC is overrated but before that, BYU will beat Utah. Utah State will lose to Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate women's volleyball.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I hate women's volleyball.


Those butts drive you nuts, don't they?


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

*BUMP*

Do Utah colleges play football? Y'all might want to watch what Alabama does to Notre Dame in Miami and then get a few of your bigger guys together and learn this fun ol' game. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Utah State plays this year, and pretty good at it. Goes to show you the value of an offensive coordinator right? So when bama wins by 3 pts are you going to come and claim dominance?

But kudos to you for calling your shot at the beginning of the season.... I had no idea the Irish were going to be this good a very nice surprise for sure!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Utah State beat more teams with winning records than AFB did. But hey, that doesn't matter. Sure, AFB would kill any team in this state head to head. And I'm pretty sure they'll be the Golden Domers. Making AFB fans proud of the continued accomplishment of beating up losing teams, losing at home, and continued refusal to play an real non-conference opponents. Roll Tide.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm pretty sure Utah State beat more teams with winning records than AFB did. But hey, that doesn't matter. Sure, AFB would kill any team in this state head to head. And I'm pretty sure they'll be the Golden Domers. Making AFB fans proud of the continued accomplishment of beating up losing teams, losing at home, and continued refusal to play an real non-conference opponents. Roll Tide.


More good butthurt! :lol: :lol:

Utah State is a good team, beating up on some GREAT "winning teams". Which of USU's opponents will be in the top 25 at the end of the season? :roll:

We try to schedule real non-conf. opponents! Michigan was sopposed to be great but after they played us they never recovered. Kind of like Texas after the 2009 NC. We tend to do that to teams. 
We play real non-conference opponents every year around the first week of January...unless the other best team is also from the SEC. It's kinda hard to play a top team without them being SEC, GaryFish. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Michigan are who we thought they were. I will give credit where credit is due - Ala-frikin'Bama did schedule that one. That was a solid, non-conference game. But their schedule was hardly daunting. Sure, they had impressive victories over Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic, and West Carolina. And in conference, AFB also beat SEC powerhouse teams like 3-9 Auburn, 4-8 Arkansas, 6-6 Ole Miss, 5-7 Tennessee, and 5-7 Missouri. But that tough weak-in and weak-out SEC schedule is grueling. 8) 

You called it though. AFB is playing for the title. I predicted the same so what else can I say. I just thought they'd be playing USC. But 5-loss non SEC teams don't make it to the title game. USC has to be the biggest disappointment in the country. And BYU fans are ticked? Think about USC and at least us Cougars can feel a little better 'bout things. Then again, that is like comparing who has a worse case of diarrhea. 

But you called your shot. AFB has a really good team. The AFB-Georgia game was one of the most entertaining games I've watched all year. And the Tide will roll over Notre Dame. No doubt in my mind. Heck, my horrible Cougars were one pass away from beating the Irish at South Bend. They will get crushed by AFB. 

And you are correct. AFB has a dynasty going on. Whatever deal Sabin made with the devil -()/>- , angels, or a voodoo witch -O|o- , its working. It is certainly working.


----------

